# New Signature



## Akoji (Nov 14, 2008)

Does it suck?


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 14, 2008)

wow! that is just plain awesome!! great work


----------



## OSW (Nov 14, 2008)

oh it's horribly awesome!


----------



## Killermech (Nov 14, 2008)

Has the 'comic book cover' feel which is pretty cool. Funky, or I really don't know what to call it, but I like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Although the slime / text thing feels a bit cut off. Might look cool if you had the rest of the slime part and the text 'outside' of the sig border and the rest in the box like you have now.


----------



## Akoji (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh like in transprancy?
Could try that, but I think I would break the forum limit size where I want to put it If I do that.


----------



## Killermech (Nov 14, 2008)

Yea, something like this (Not as big on the splatter part though and keeping your text in the same location.)





It should turn about the same size as your current one if saved as PNG-24 (Maybe a bit less).


----------



## Akoji (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah I will try that later, I'm at work for the moment. (But I got photoshop at work so...)

test


----------



## Killermech (Nov 14, 2008)

Akoji said:
			
		

> Yeah I will try that later, I'm at work for the moment. (But I got photoshop at work so...)
> 
> test



Yea, but with alot less slime splatter


----------



## Akoji (Nov 14, 2008)

I know I would have to redo the splatter, I was just testing the PNG-24 thing.

BTW I would take a request or two.


----------



## War (Nov 14, 2008)

Hmm... it's definitely a start. It looks very simplistic though. Just a background, render, a random C4D, a splatter and text. I think you need to work on yur C4D placement... to me, that just looks like you stamped on a random C4D just to go with what's popular right now. (C4Ds eveywhere)

As for the text, I realize that it's modeled after the style of the game, but I think it's a bit too big. Not only does it stand out for not being properly blended, but it occupies about a third of the tag. 

Don't take my comments too seriously, I'm just a very harsh critic.


----------



## Akoji (Nov 14, 2008)

Well I find what you do quite good looking, and im kind of with you.
Yeah it's kind of simplistic. I didn't put a lot of time on it too.
I was thinking about erasing the C4D... I find that it doesn't really fit.
But atleast I made my background, it's the first smudge I did with my own brush, and im quite happy about the results.
But yeah I like big Typo... but yeah you are right about that too, too big, takes too much of signature.
I don't think I will ever be good enough to put on things like you do.
Well your Megaman Signature is quite awesome.


----------



## War (Nov 15, 2008)

Trust me, with enough practice, anything is possible. My Photoshop skills are mediocre at best because I don't practice as often as I should, so you could definitely catch up to me. Just keep trying out different tutorials and skills!


----------

